# [SOLVED] viper 5701



## goodspeed63

I have viper 5701 with 2 way remote paging and remote start,everything works perfectly but,on my 2 way remote it gives me error tone for every function,functions properly,but makes annoying sound and does not give confirmation led on remote,for instance I hit lock on remot,lights flash doors lock alarm activated,normally then remote would light up led next lock on remote,not the case first led for function lights,then transmit led flashes 5 times.....????? tried to cotact dei tech support but that is for dealers only,does not say taht bit of info in manual,anyway thanks for reading any help appreciated


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: viper 5701*

They will not warranty it cause it is called "wear and tear" caused by using it, try going back to where you bought it. If you get a new one they have little leather protectors for them like the cellphone wraps that you see. Mostly likely you'll have to pay for a new one, and I know there not cheap!
Good luck!


----------



## lcurle

*Re: viper 5701*

change your battery in your pager


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: viper 5701*



lcurle said:


> change your battery in your pager


 Can you tell its been a while sense I been under a dashboard? Now all I get is "this damn machine eat my money" I always reply "sounds like its working fine..........." I fix slot machines now:4-dontkno.


----------



## lcurle

*Re: viper 5701*

I would rather be inverted in a vehicle then cramped in a cubical.


----------



## goodspeed63

*Re: viper 5701*

hey guys sorry took so long to get back to you,replaced 2-2016 batteries same result,checked all fuses,good,even tried relearning 2-way to alarm same result,everything works flawlessly but pager,I don't want to take to authorized dealer,but guess I will have to take the plunge,unless anyone has thoughts,thanks so much,goodspeed63


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: viper 5701*



goodspeed63 said:


> hey guys sorry took so long to get back to you,replaced 2-2016 batteries same result,checked all fuses,good,even tried relearning 2-way to alarm same result,everything works flawlessly but pager,I don't want to take to authorized dealer,but guess I will have to take the plunge,unless anyone has thoughts,thanks so much,goodspeed63


 Considering they are not cheap, I assume the reason you do not want to take it to them is cause its far away. It is covered under life time warranty, witch means FREE(my favorite word in the English language)!

If you need parts or anything then I'd PM "Lcurle" as he maybe able to get what you need. Have you tried to reset the system in the car to see if that works? As I remember Lee telling somebody to do it.....




> I would rather be inverted in a vehicle then cramped in a cubical.


 I understand that, its just less time in a machine. Not on my back(bad back) plus the people are nice cause I got what they want money :laughkinda). I just never found a place that pays good, like this job.And usually its economy proof, as people do not stop gambling even in a bad times...


----------



## lcurle

*Re: viper 5701*

Going to work is a gamble, staying home is a risk, but farting under water...not thats entertainment!!!


----------



## goodspeed63

*Re: viper 5701*

disconnected battery to install stereo,pager working ever since,makes no since but whatever,,thanks for help


----------



## lcurle

ahh reset the computer  gotcha


----------



## jmkees1

Sorry, new to the site, & having trouble with the thread search. Here's my issue... I bought a used vehicle with a Viper system. Went to Best Buy to find out what model, so I could download a manual, so I could learn the system. The associate had the remote battery cover off for awhile & when I walked out the remote beeper & lights were on, I pushed the function button, the beeper & lights quit, but now the system does not operate at all. Lock/unlock & start worked prior to this. I've found manuals now, but no help. Best Buy wants $80 to look at it, I don't want to spend that. Please help.
Thank you.


----------



## jaggerwild

jmkees1 said:


> Sorry, new to the site, & having trouble with the thread search. Here's my issue... I bought a used vehicle with a Viper system. Went to Best Buy to find out what model, so I could download a manual, so I could learn the system. The associate had the remote battery cover off for awhile & when I walked out the remote beeper & lights were on, I pushed the function button, the beeper & lights quit, but now the system does not operate at all. Lock/unlock & start worked prior to this. I've found manuals now, but no help. Best Buy wants $80 to look at it, I don't want to spend that. Please help.
> Thank you.


 Start a new thread man, I'm not sure what your asking? it worked fine before best buy right? Go back, make them fix it............


----------

